# qsi/ pnp for aristo diesels/g-wire



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

qsi solutions is a winner gets an a+ from me also theyre g-wire (install lets you control track/battery with t9000 throttle) also a  "winner".  Will be adding more to my sd45s asap if you want to hear sound quality go to you tube 7485jerry there you will hear it installed, both using analog, and dcc using track power./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The QSI is great but I chose to use the NCE system and now thats icing on the cake.  Later RJD


----------

